# Need pistol for my Mom



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

My Mom is 78, I want to get her a pocket pistol, something that is hammerless so she can just put it in her pocket. She lives on 500 acres and at times she tells me she gets scared, she has some dogs that anyone would be a fool to approach, but freaky things are beginning to happen out there... 

What do yall think? She won't leave, Daddy is buried on the farm...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A 22 revolver would be fine--little if any recoil and kills well at close range.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. 22 or 22mag hammerless revolver. Seems a lot of older women don't like semi-autos. Too much to mess with, my wife says.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

id get her a .22 and a 44 ,just saying if shes mad she might want to make sure the job is done right!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If you do get her a hammerless (DAO) handgun, I would get a trigger job on it to make it lighter and smoother. She might not be able to pull the trigger otherwise. They are pretty heavy.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

welldoya said:


> If you do get her a hammerless (DAO) handgun, I would get a trigger job on it to make it lighter and smoother. She might not be able to pull the trigger otherwise. They are pretty heavy.


That's the down side to hammerless... I tried to get her to shoot my wife's 38, hard trigger pull...


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Mom*

Pistol for mom ,double action only has heavy trigger ,a double/single action is better ,for lighter trigger, you can trim or cover hammer spur ,for ease of pocket use .I prefer the 9 shot taurus in four inch ,small grip ,balance(wont shoot finger off )easy load ,easy handling .are dogs gun shy/some dog run toward gunshots, good luck,rat or bird shot is good training aid. Maxfold. Yes to trigger job


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

i would consider getting her a tauras 38 rev. or a kimber 9mm solo carry. atleast with the kimber you can easily mod the trigger for a light pull


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> i would consider getting her a tauras 38 rev. or a kimber 9mm solo carry. atleast with the kimber you can easily mod the trigger for a light pull


That Kimber is a semi auto right? Semi's are out of the question, have tried several, she has a time with the slide. Just want a point and shoot that she will be comfortable carrying... A thinking more along the line of snub nose...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

My mom stole my mod19 smith combat magnum .357, she loves it with .38 rounds...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Beretta 86 that my wife used to carry. .380 and a pop top, so she wouldn't have to worry about racking the slide. It shoots great.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I still see good advice an concern in among some thinking sportsmen,, That is good to see... Cause Ive had some of the elderly offer there revolvers and long gun to me dirt cheap cause they didnt feel they could operate the strong spings from very seldom used firearms they had. I cant say anything that hasnt already been brought up here... One thing for shur,,, try the firearm around the dogs,,, I have seen many house protecting dogs run when gun fire popped off around the nieghborhood... olecarver


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought my wife a Taurus 380 and got myself taurus judge.
We went target shooting and she now has the judge and I use the conceal carry for the 380.. She loved the judge......

:yes::thumbsup::yes:


----------

